# Quality of Akubra hats?



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm looking for a new "working hat", and Akubra seems to fit the bill. Does anyone have any experience with them? I'm primarily interested in something that isn't going to fall apart after a couple of months of being used essentially as low-grade protective gear from sun and rain--style is secondary importance!

Thanks!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

According to the gentlemen at The Fedora Lounge, Akubra is the best hat you can get from a factory, especially at the price. I have one. It's great. I can't imagine spending multiple hundreds of dollars more for a felt hat just to get a custom number. YMMV, certainly others do order such and enjoy them immensely. I like my Akubra so much I'm inclined to get another. I have a medium grey so far and am looking at a tan.


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

I have had an Akubra Campdraft for a few years. I bought it when the exchange rate was very favorable and it was only around $65 US dollars. Now the exchange rate is not as good, but it is still a nice hat for the money. It comes with an open crown so you can form it the way you like it. I used my clothes steamer and put a nice teardrop "bash" in it.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> According to the gentlemen at The Fedora Lounge, Akubra is the best hat you can get from a factory, especially at the price. I have one. It's great. I can't imagine spending multiple hundreds of dollars more for a felt hat just to get a custom number. YMMV, certainly others do order such and enjoy them immensely. I like my Akubra so much I'm inclined to get another. I have a medium grey so far and am looking at a tan.


Thanks, for your recommendation, Sarge!

I haven't worn (Or even owned.) a fur felt hat in over 50 years, but hope to acquire an Akubra Sydney model this autumn. Since it will not be subject to any extensive hard duty, I think I would prefer the lighter, softer felt used for this particular hat.

However, it seems Akubra has a line that was particularly intended for such hard duty.

https://www.davidmorgan.com/index.php?cPath=2_22_26

Did you happen to select one these?


----------



## oregonomfs (Apr 22, 2013)

I had purchased a Stylemaster about a year ago. Never fail to get a compliment when I wear it. The quality is good. I would buy another Akubra without hesitation.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

*Akubra Intoduces -*








The *smokeable *hat!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, now, I have _got_ to get one of those for next summer! Damn . . . hey, thanx for the tip on that. Whadda concept . . . whooda thunk.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Flanderian said:


> Thanks, for your recommendation, Sarge!
> 
> I haven't worn (Or even owned.) a fur felt hat in over 50 years, but hope to acquire an Akubra Sydney model this autumn. Since it will not be subject to any extensive hard duty, I think I would prefer the lighter, softer felt used for this particular hat.
> 
> ...


No, I got a Stylemaster in Carbon Grey as my city hat. I'll be wearing it today because we're eating at the beach and it will be cool down next to ocean*. Otherwise, I have only worn panamas since about May 1st and probably won't wear it again until October.

*For those wondering, the Pacific off the U.S. coast is some cold water. Unlike the East where the Gulf Stream brings tropical heat from the Caribbean north, the Japan Current brings Aleutian water south. Whereas the girls snorkel in bikinis off Florida we dive in 5mm wetsuits!


----------



## oregonomfs (Apr 22, 2013)

Oldsarge said:


> No, I got a Stylemaster in Carbon Grey as my city hat. I'll be wearing it today because we're eating at the beach and it will be cool down next to ocean*. Otherwise, I have only worn panamas since about May 1st and probably won't wear it again until October.
> 
> *For those wondering, the Pacific off the U.S. coast is some cold water. Unlike the East where the Gulf Stream brings tropical heat from the Caribbean north, the Japan Current brings Aleutian water south. Whereas the girls snorkel in bikinis off Florida we dive in 5mm wetsuits!


Good choice.


----------



## Pale_Male (May 20, 2013)

I have the Federation [likely the best value in the Indiana Jones hats] in a few colors and the Fed Deluxe in Indy Brown, as well as the Open Road model that Akubra used to make for and label as Stetson. The guys at Fedora Lounge give Akubra good marks, and the Indy fanatics approve. Try hatsdirect.com for the best prices, though the Australian dollar isn't nearly as weak as it was a few years ago.

Can't say anything about other models as I favor open-crown pre-war styles.


----------



## Toto (Oct 27, 2009)

Agree with Pale Male.
The Federation and Federation Deluxe are great fedora hats.
The Deluxe is the Heritage Grade version, which means the fur is softer and sourced mostly from the rabbit's belly.
But they are not really soft hats.
The Heritage Grade sweat band is supposedly better quality leather as well.

Akubra hats are still very much worn by farmers down here in Oz. 
In fact most Akubras are regional 'outback' styles except for the Federation and the Open Road which are basically fedoras.
Otherwise the other popular farmer's hat here is the cotton bucket hat or Boonie.


----------



## Guest (11 mo ago)

TweedyDon said:


> I'm looking for a new "working hat", and Akubra seems to fit the bill. Does anyone have any experience with them? I'm primarily interested in something that isn't going to fall apart after a couple of months of being used essentially as low-grade protective gear from sun and rain--style is secondary importance!
> 
> Thanks!


hahaha...I have bought 3 akubras - same model the coober pedy in black, sand and khaki colours...loved them so much. What is immediately striking is that when one looks at them - you know straightaways its a quality hat thats so well styled that its hard to imitate for many other cheaper hat brands...theres a certain 'magic to it' thats difficult to describe fully. On top of that when u have it in your hands - you just loved to feel how supple - yet strong they are . I have a brixton messer fedora in black - its nice and soft made from australian wool - looks nice but not in the same class of made as the akubras . However it still looks better than many of the cheap looking hats that most folks have on their heads here in the melbourne suburbs. As the saying goes - one can spot a cheap hat 50 metres Plus away , possibly further , the shape just isn't that well styled . Hope that answer something for you - from my own personal experiences. Some of my friends thought i was insane to get 3 of the same models...i am inclined to disagree . Just me. henry


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

I picked up an Akubra hat looking brand new and in fine shape while thrifting some time last year. It is the "Snowy River" model, made expressly for the Outback Trading Co., of Pennsylvania and is made of Pure Fur Felt.. It is a medium tan (perhaps taupe) colour and more on the stiff side than the soft. It has a woven leather hat band outside on the crown, and a small plume of coloured feathers. I can't recollect, but I likely paid only a few dollars for it. It looks nice and is very serviceable, although I have not worn it as often as my flat caps.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hoping not to detract from the ongoing conversation, but when it comes to working hats, i've depended on Stetson Temple designs and more recently Tilly Endurables. The Stetsons are fur felt (I think) and the Tillys are cotton poplin that used to come with a lifetime guarantee. The early Tilly ads boasted that Tilly Adventure hats could be eaten by and eventually pooped out of elephants, washed off and put back on ones head! Well that sold me on the product and now I rely primarily on four Tilly hats to protect my head, neck and face from the wind, sun and rain I may encounter in my daily life! Living in central Florida, I rarely go outside, during the day, without a hat for protection.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Hoping not to detract from the ongoing conversation, but when it comes to working hats, i've depended on Stetson Temple designs and more recently Tilly Endurables. The Stetsons are fur felt (I think) and the Tillys are cotton poplin that used to come with a lifetime guarantee. The early Tilly ads boasted that Tilly Adventure hats could be eaten by and eventually pooped out of elephants, washed off and put back on ones head! Well that sold me on the product and now I rely primarily on four Tilly hats to protect my head, neck and face from the wind, sun and rain I may encounter in my daily life! Living in central Florida, I rarely go outside, during the day, without a hat for protection.


Didn't know Florida had elephants! :icon_scratch:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> Didn't know Florida had elephants! :icon_scratch:


Well maybe not, but if pachyderms ever do become indigenous to Florida, I'm ready. At least I'll have the hat to survive the encounter. LOL.


----------

